# Hibernate Bücher/Tutorials



## Gast2 (9. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Hibernate Buch, welches man gut im Zug lesen kann.
Ich habe mit Hibernate bis jetzt nur kleinere Sachen gemacht.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein Buch zum Einstieg empfehlen.

Einführung in Hibernate: Amazon.de: Dave Minter, Jeff Linwood, Reinhard Engel: Bücher
Einführung in Hibernate: Amazon.de: Dave Minter, Jeff Linwood, Reinhard Engel: Bücher
Java-Persistence-API mit Hibernate: Amazon.de: Bernd Müller, Harald Wehr: Bücher
Spring & Hibernate. Eine praxisbezogene Einführung: Amazon.de: Richard Oates, Thomas Langer, Stefan Wille, Torsten Lueckow, Gerald Bachlmayr: Bücher
Hibernate. Persistenz in Java-Systemen mit Hibernate 3: Amazon.de: Robert F. Beeger, Arno Haase, Stefan Roock: Bücher
Hibernate. Das Praxisbuch für Entwickler Galileo Computing : Das Praxisbuch für Entwickler: Amazon.de: Sebastian Hennebrüder: Bücher
Java Persistence with Hibernate: Amazon.de: Christian Bauer: Englische Bücher


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2009)

Würde dir den letzten link empfehlen:
Java Persistence with Hibernate: Amazon.de: Christian Bauer: Englische Bücher


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jul 2009)

Ja hab schon gehört das es ziemlich gut ist und alles beinhaltet... aber 904 Seiten schrecken mich ein bischen ab 

Was ich mir noch überlegt hab vor ab zu lesen
Einführung in Hibernate: Amazon.de: Dave Minter, Jeff Linwood, Reinhard Engel: Bücher
um mal ne übersicht zu bekommen ist glaub auch nicht so groß... 260 Seiten


----------



## maki (9. Jul 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Ja hab schon gehört das es ziemlich gut ist und alles beinhaltet... aber 904 Seiten schrecken mich ein bischen ab


Ach, es gibt so einige kriterien beim Kauf eines Buches...
YouTube - Gerhard Polt: Im Buchladen


----------



## ARadauer (13. Jul 2009)

904 Seiten sind für machne eine Abschreckung eine ganze API überhaupt zu verwenden...


----------



## frapo (13. Jul 2009)

Ich habe mir übrigens vor einiger Zeit Agile Java Entwicklung mit Spring, Hibernate und Eclipse: Amazon.de: Anil Hemrajani: Bücher günstig geschossen. Vielleicht könnte es auch für dich was sein?

Da wird durchgängig an einem Projekt gearbeitet und beim querlesen hat mir das Buch schon unheimlich gefallen. Ich freue mich darauf, wenn ich mal soweit bin, dieses durchzuarbeiten. 

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jul 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> 904 Seiten sind für machne eine Abschreckung eine ganze API überhaupt zu verwenden...



Nein darum geht es nicht, ich hab mit dieser Technologie bis jetzt nicht viel gemacht und wollte vielleicht ein Buch, das man gut unterwegs(Zug) lesen kann ohne eine Rechner zu haben um ein Überblick über die Materie zu bekommen.
Ich denke, dass ist das beste Hibernate Buch wenn du es produktiv benötigst und ein bestimmtes Problem hast, aber da ich (leider) grad kein projekt in dieser Materie hab, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es zum Einlesen in die Materie geeignet ist.




frapo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir übrigens vor einiger Zeit Agile Java Entwicklung mit Spring, Hibernate und Eclipse: Amazon.de: Anil Hemrajani: Bücher günstig geschossen. Vielleicht könnte es auch für dich was sein?
> 
> Da wird durchgängig an einem Projekt gearbeitet und beim querlesen hat mir das Buch schon unheimlich gefallen. Ich freue mich darauf, wenn ich mal soweit bin, dieses durchzuarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Hat aber böse Rezessionen bekommen =)... Aber ich denke bei 10 Euro kann man net viel falsch machen.


----------



## frapo (14. Jul 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Hat aber böse Rezessionen bekommen =)... Aber ich denke bei 10 Euro kann man net viel falsch machen.



Hab ich auch gesehen. Keine Ahnung was Leute immer erwarten. So ein umfangreiches Thema wird man sicher nie mit einem Buch allein erschlagen. 

Am besten ist es einfach selber mal in das Buch zu sehen und dann zu urteilen. Der geringe Preis könnte natürlich auch wirklich ein weiteres Argument sein.


----------

